# Specialty Wheel



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone ever bought wheels from Specialty Wheel??? They have some nice lookin' Rallye I and Rallye II wheels on thier site.....Eric


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just bough a set of Rally II's for my 69. They should be coming in this week or next week and I will post a review.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

JT, Thanks....Eric


----------

